# Urgent Dog needs rescue in Lancaster California shelter



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Pet Pardons on Facebook | Facebook









*Age: *3 Years *Gender: *Male *Kennel #*4392916
*Personality / Description*



*Where to Adopt*

lancaster animal shelter
5210 ave I, Lancaster, CA 93534

For more information, *call: *(661) 940-4191 or *email:* [email protected]


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awwww, he's precious. I hope someone adopts him soon and gives him the home he deserves...


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

OMG he is adorable....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So cute and expectant... Like when's my new mommy gonna come and adopt me???

Hope some one adopts this one soon!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless his heart!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

He looks just like my Ray. He is bound to find a home. I hope he finds his home soon. Lancaster shelter is no place for a fine boy like that.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, not Lancaster.:w00t: The worst! I'm e-mailing it to Edie right away Michelle. Sounds like there are efforts to save him. I let Edie know to see if she can find out more about whether he's being pulled.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Oh no, not Lancaster.:w00t: The worst! I'm e-mailing it to Edie right away Michelle. Sounds like there are efforts to save him. I let Edie know to see if she can find out more about whether he's being pulled.


Thank you, I had a brain fart and didn't think to do that. It was 7 am and I was half alseep. Thanks so much fo rdoing that!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think another rescue is working on this boy and will let you know if I hear more. 
AMA Rescue has no room right now and Lancaster is a h*ll hole. We have to quarantine all dogs coming from there and I need fosters to take some of these dogs on after they are healthy. 
Sadly we have a bunch of dogs with serious health issues and are long term stays, like little Storm that Gigi has.
I have sent this info on and hope it all works out.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just went to the FB page and it looks as if one of several people are going to go get him. He will find his home. Who could resist that face?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope they can get him and any others in there,all of them would be wonderful....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Update? ANyone hear anything?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh I so hope someone adopts him so soon. Just look at that precious fluff:heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie, how do you find it on a FB page? He is a cutie!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Austin got adopted, It's so sad to see al lthese fluffers gettign dumped. I hope he wasn't sick,like the last one someone got from there. She has a bad upper respiratory infestion...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

ALL dogs coming out of Lancaster have to be quarantined for kennel cough and other crud they pick up while they are IN that facility. I would bet money he will need medical treatment now. It is the worst place and to go into detail with the horror stories of that place, would make you all so mad and sick. They have been turned into the county D.A. numerous times and inspected, to no avail. I cant even ask my fosters to go to that place anymore.


----------

